# General > Genealogy >  George and Georgina Sinclair

## scotsannie

Hi,  For anyone that's interested thought I would post the info I have just discovered re their daughter Francisina born 20th July 1869 she married John Aiken on 26th June 1895 at Spittal he was a widower and a Cab Proprietor from Union Grove Aberdeen, and Francisina was a Laundry Maid living at 8 Grosvenor Terrace Glasgow. On the 1901 census it shows George and Georgina and their grandaughter Mary Mutch aged 9yrs born 1892 Govan, after some digging, I discovered a Mary Mutch aka Aiken, Sinclair, Sutherland who died 1980 in Wick after further delving, she possibly married Hector Sutherland in 1926.George and Georgina's son David born 22nd January 1872 died 27th May 1872 from inflamation of the bowel. Their son Peter born 11th July 1873 died aged 3yrs 28th August 1876 from Scarlet Fever. They then went on to have another son born 5th March 1878 whom they called Peter. I am now trying to find out if their daughters Magggie Ann and Isabella ever married and their son Peter, I have some info on their son John Alexander born 24th March 1885 but don't know if he married.

----------

